# FBH Conference - who is going?



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

This year is going to be a make or break year, shows are under immense pressure from out opponents the Animal Rights Industry [ARI] and it’s not beyond reality this could be the last year reptile shows run in the UK. The FBH Conference is on the 16th of June and the IHS show is on the 17th at Doncaster. So as the title suggest who is coming and who’s not?

FBH Conference 2012


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

me im coming


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

We are!


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm will be there both days.:2thumb:

Rob


----------



## Bluejen (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm going both days, looking forward to meeting lots of new people :2thumb:


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

My other half and I are going.


----------



## love_reptiles (Mar 1, 2009)

May I ask why it is a reality this could be the last show? 

I was hoping to attend Doncaster, but sadly I'm working away from 17th. I have never been to a show.

Do they really have the power to ruin all this for us? I would have thought reptile keepers come in the tens of thousands.. more than animal rights.


----------



## weemanelite (Jul 28, 2010)

I would have loved to have gone to find out more and the plans to counter the APA's actions. Are there likely to be any meetings down south perhaps later in the year, prior to kempton perhaps?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

weemanelite said:


> I would have loved to have gone to find out more and the plans to counter the APA's actions. Are there likely to be any meetings down south perhaps later in the year, prior to kempton perhaps?


That would be good.

What I find incredible is that I received my ticket yesterday,number 31 !What a pity that people cant or wont support the F.B.H. like this in these hard days for the hobby.If there is the threat of a show being cancelled everyone is up in arms.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

love_reptiles said:


> May I ask why it is a reality this could be the last show?
> 
> I was hoping to attend Doncaster, but sadly I'm working away from 17th. I have never been to a show.
> 
> Do they really have the power to ruin all this for us? I would have thought reptile keepers come in the tens of thousands.. more than animal rights.


From what I have read the other shows have been cancelled because of the APA's scare tactics but I personally think the Doncatser show should be fine due to how many shows there have been there already so they must realise there is no danger as far as the reptiles are concerned.

I had read that the other shows had been cancelled due to the APA calling the councils/people who run the venue and saying that the reptiles can be a health hazard (or something to this degree) and I would have thought the guys at Donny would be smarter than to fall for this.

Thats just my opinion though. (I would like to point out that I am not fully aware of what goes on but this is what I understand at the moment).

It is a shame more people will not be attending the conferance, I think we recieved our tickets yesterday so maybe they were all sent out in baulk? hopefully.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

we haven't received ours yet.....


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Thats the Baulk theory out then.


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

My Mr recieved our tickets today, so we will see you there! x


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Is it possible to attend if you have not already bought a ticket? And if so, how?

Thanks in advance.
Mynki


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Mynki said:


> Is it possible to attend if you have not already bought a ticket? And if so, how?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Mynki


I'd give Richard Brooke a ring 01274 548342 and ask, there is food included so they would need to know numbers in advance


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Just make an appearance! We need to show this idiotic tiny minority of loons that they are on a loser!! The more people that turn up to the show the better, whatever happens the reptile keeping community needs to show solidarity.


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

both myself(Charles Thompson -Snakes'N'Adders) and Paul Thompson (UKMorphs) shall be attending and there will be plenty for us both to listen to.


----------



## Ann W (Apr 18, 2012)

Would like to say thank you to everyone involved in the confrence on saturday, i found all the talks informative and really enjoyed it xxx:2thumb:


----------



## Velcro (May 18, 2010)

Ann W said:


> Would like to say thank you to everyone involved in the confrence on saturday, i found all the talks informative and really enjoyed it xxx:2thumb:


Ditto. I'll definitely be attending future ones!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

First time for me, injoyed it and will be back.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

It was my first time too, some very good presentations made and very good points too!

I will be going to the next meeting but hopefully this time I will be a member of one of the ograniastions helping us.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

i couldnt get time off work sadly... but ill be aiming to try and attend the next one!


----------

